

Genetics Basics for Programmers - Mongoose
http://www.hxa.name/articles/content/genetics-basics_hxa7241_2003.html

======
fburnaby
Gorgeous. I've been trying to work through a 600 page textbook on this for a
few months (intended for a biology major). It's nice to see someone just come
out and say how genetics _works_!

